# Does Post Mil teach whole world eventually under rule of church?



## shackleton (Jun 9, 2008)

From a cursory understanding of PM it seems like it is saying that gradually the whole world comes under the headship of the church under the rule of Christ. Is this true? 

I am assuming that this does not mean that everyone will become a Christian? But that the church eventually engulfs the entire world and is living under God's laws?


----------



## shackleton (Jun 9, 2008)

*I guess part two would be, does Christ then reign through the church?*

x


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 9, 2008)

Postmillennialism teaches that the world will be substantially Christianized, so that the majority of men and nations will be Christian over the course of history.

It does not teach that the world comes under the headship of the institutional church, that is Roman Catholicism. Instead, church, state, society and the family are to be governed by the law-word of King Jesus - without invading each other's sphere of influence.


----------



## shackleton (Jun 9, 2008)

Gentry stated in one of his lectures that there is not the imminent return mentality that is so prevalent with Dispensational's. Does this refer to a time when the church is substantial enough that Christ returns? Or does the prevelancy of the church have anything to do with Christ's return?

Are there certain events that must first take place?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 9, 2008)

Sort of.

Ephesians 1

And he put *all things* under his feet and gave him as *head *over _all things_ to the church, 23 which is his body, the fullness of him who fills all in all.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 9, 2008)

Ivanhoe said:


> Sort of.
> 
> Ephesians 1
> 
> And he put *all things* under his feet and gave him as *head *over _all things_ to the church, 23 which is his body, the fullness of him who fills all in all.



Christ governs all things in the interests of the church, but that does not mean that the Church governs all things (as per Romanism).


----------



## Quickened (Jun 9, 2008)

Interesting stuff! Can anyone link me to some good introductory material on either this or a-mil? The only end times stuff i ever learned about was that typical "dyspy end time stuff". I pretty much abandoned learning about it two or three years after being saved.

But i am always open to learn and chat over a nice gentlemens discussion


----------



## shackleton (Jun 9, 2008)

Quickened said:


> Interesting stuff! Can anyone link me to some good introductory material on either this or a-mil? The only end times stuff i ever learned about was that typical "dyspy end time stuff". I pretty much abandoned learning about it two or three years after being saved.
> 
> But i am always open to learn and chat over a nice gentlemens discussion



I am just learning myself, but there is a book called "Three Views of the Millennium and Beyond," which is written like a debate between Post Mil, A Mil and Pre Mil. Then there is Postmillianialism by Keith Mathison. Ken Gentry seems write a lot of books that sort of pertain to partial Preterism that are pretty good.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 9, 2008)

I have recently moved to Post-Mill and I thought the "easiest" intro was Keith Mathison's book, Postmillennialism: An Eschatology of Hope.


----------

